# 11 point, 21" spread, 12" tines



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

Here are a couple pics of the buck I harvested sat. Evening.

I had been watching several does meandering my way and was readying myself for the shot. I stood up and positioned myself to the left, the shot never materialized and was bummed, and the does this year have gone out of their way to avoid my shooting lanes. I herd more deer running around in a thicket to the north and stayed in position. A deer was approaching directly up wind of my position. The deer stopped, I could not see past the large cedar that conviently positioned itself between us a mere ten yards away. I shifted my weight to another foot and the stand creaked. UGH! The deer turned around and passed in a trot through my longest shooting lane.

It was the largest deer I have ever seen in the woods, a large 14 point that included double drop tines, crap your pants big. Holy *&%*^%&^%&%! I blew it, $#^%$#^%#^%$#&$&%*&%* tree stand! I had the buck of a lifetime in bow range and blew it, I was sickened. As I stood there contemplating suicide, I heard another deer approaching from the same direction.

Could it be? Hes circling back around! I now was standing on my seat, praying for no more creaking, my prayers were answered. I stood there silently, not even breathing for what seemed liked an eternity. the deer approached down the same path, stood in the same position and started to pass to my right, that's when all I saw was what looked like a massive white shark fin come out of the thicket and stop just short of my shooting lane. He froze, my heart stopped, did a one eighty and headed in the same direction as the 14 point. At his point I am screaming inside, gasping, horrified.

he does a 180, and is going to pass directly in front of me, I draw my bow and follow him until he reaches my shooting lane, he passes about 10 yards closer than the other buck, I stop him with a bleat in the middle of my lane, let the pin rest behind his shoulder and touched one off. The buck drops on impact and struggles to his feet and is gone in a flash. A couple brief crashes and then silence.

As I sat there absolutely shell shocked, I must have lost all muscle coordination, I was attempting to put my bow on a hook and I just couldn't do it, I told myself to try and sit down before I fell out of my stand. After about 5 minutes, I got down checking my arrow, I found it and it was covered in bright pink blood, I knew it was a good hit and he probably didn't get very far. I waited for about 15 minutes, my friend Jason and my brother Jeremy radioed me and asked if I had shot a deer, I gave them a synopsis and they were on their way. The blood trail was immediate and short. 35 yards away was my buck of a lifetime. 

Maybe, it's yet to be determined. LOL!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Jamie congrats that's is a bruiser for sure. Again congrats...marty


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Woooo Hoooo! Nice one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Nice buck Jamie!

Mike


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Holy s**t. That thing is huge. CONGRAT'S TO YOU. Wow. I think that i would have fell outa my tree, lol. Either that or i would have neve got my bow pulled back, lmao.


good job


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Beautiful buck Jamie! Congrats dude!!!

You will have to get "the one that got away" with a rifle I guess...
Good luck!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats on "a buck of a lifetime". It's truely amazing when everything goes your way to make something like this happen.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Wow!!!!
Congratulations Jamie.
Jim


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

man, that was some hunt, congrats! that is a" buck of a lifetime"


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Very nice buck!!

I just cant seem to connect this year on my brute. I have had him close, but just not the right shot. Hopefully this week it will happen. 

Congrats!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

WOW, that is one hell of a buck! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Jeff_03 (Dec 21, 2000)

ooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeee, nice one!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats Jamie .... that's a beauty. ^5

He will look fine hanging on your wall.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

now go get the other buck jamie before the gun opener


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Jamie,

What county was that taken in?

Nice buck!!!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Great Buck.......Nice bow as well.....TEAM HOYT!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Great buck, thanks for the pics and story!


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Well, now that you got the little guy outta the way you've got to go back for Mr Big!  

Excellent buck!


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

That's an incredible Buck & Story Congrats. 

Bet that wasn't state land was it If it was that means i should have scouted better.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Hell of a buck Jamie..Congrats !


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

LOL! I hear ya. I had read that to but I did not read that to mean he didn't know he had some good bucks on or near his property. Nobody will ever know each individual deer on his or her property, just not possible, unless you run a small fenced in operation. I had been hunting one buck for two years now and was fortunate enough to take him this year, but it was the first time I had laid eyes on him. Yet I knew he there due to his familiar sign and large tracks that stood out compared to everything else in the area. Its those big bucks that are hard to pinpoint, they didn't live that long by being seen often to begin with. That was kind of my point. 
Anyway, I don't want to get in a pi$$in match either even though it may have seemed that way.....
This QDM is just to heated, and I'm not helping.


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

LOL! TOO MUCH!

no comment

well one,

bosstom, stick to turkeys. here i thought i was helping you out by sending you info about QDMA/QDM and this is the thanks i get.

have a nice day. 


if you ever want to know how much time i spend in the woods, just drop by and i'll show ya.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Jamie,

I thought this thread was dead.got one of those thread reply things via email.

Did you ever get the deer aged? I guessed 3.5 to 4.5 a while back and you had guessed 4.5. Curious?

No (little) comment on some of the recent posts. I just do not see where anyone could bring criticism into the equation of a great accomplishment. Perhaps a once in a lifetime opportunity as you indicatedgood settinggreat shotclean and quick kill. I applaud that effort and glad you kept your nerves about you when it counted!

Good luck next year, hope the rain falls on your food plots!


----------



## BOSSTOM (Oct 23, 2001)

Let's go back and do some remedial review of my post.

I wasn't criticizing the deer in any way. This can be seen in my "Congrats AGAIN on your buck this year" quotation. Nor was I attempting to thank anyone. The point I was trying to make is that we need to end the intentional division that has been occurring in our own Deer Hunting Ranks because of the perceived viewpoint that the majority of Deer Hunters (read here non QDMA members) are too dumb or short sighted to know what they are doing. I have had my wings clipped by proponents, to say the least, with a few of the questions I've posed even though I am still in the learning/wait and see mode regarding my overall embrace of QDM. By showing that one of the most knowledgeable QDM individual at this site did not know these two bucks were in his area helped illustrate that none of us really know what comprise the herd we hunt; however, we all still try. 

By the way Jamie, I took advantage of the recent unsolicited QDMA mailing special. My app, along with payment, has been received. Let's see how many "thanks for your support" I receive.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

That is amazing that someone would come on and start a confrontation while celebrating a great buck. 

Oh well, Jamie, nice deer and it should look nice next to any others you may have. Have you shot bucks like this before?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

One of the things I learned early on in my online chat room/forum/email/Private Message experience is that it is a fine way to communicate across the globe, but it does have it pitfalls in interpreting what is said. We cannot see the body language nor the voice inflection that is being used by the "speaker". It is too easy to read a post and jump at a conclusion, usually involving thoughts about how we are being wronged or criticized by what an individual writes.

What is meant as a simple observation or take on a topic is often mistakenly taken as a slam on an idea that we've expressed. We see this all too often in these, as well as most other forms of internet communication. I have been as quilty as anyone else in here in jumping to such conclusions. This then leads to the application of what a good friend who is now passed on, used to say when talking about this type of thing. He would say, 
"Who do you think you are?" 
"You can't do (say) that to me. "

and

"I'll show you."

He used this line to demonstrate how we let our ego get in the way of rational thinking. He was right.

We are going to disagree with each other in these forums. I've had it happen to me on both ends of the rope. This is a give and take process that, if egos are allowed to intrude upon, all meaningful dialog is lost.

Maybe it would be helpful if, before entering these forums there was a deposit box labeled: Place Ego Inside While in the Forum.

Please don't misinterpret what I'm saying as preaching to any individual or small group of users. These are merely my thoughts and they apply to me as well as to anyone else who chooses to listen.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I could not agree more with you Whit !


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOSSTOM _
> * By showing that one of the most knowledgeable QDM individual at this site did not know these two bucks were in his area helped illustrate that none of us really know what comprise the herd we hunt; however, we all still try. *


please bosstom, illustrate this for me and others. please quote me directly, no need to be vague with such accusations/illustrations.

by the way i had told several people from this site about seeing this buck in aug. and sept. walking across and feeding in my plots. i had never seen the 14 until that night, you rarely see them ever, thus the nature of mature bucks. i know the potential of the area, some of these bucks you only get a glimpse of in the summer and early fall at night while shining. i'm pretty good at reading sign and pretty good and stand placement and scent control, but i quess none of that is a factor? i'm also a fair judge of the herd dynamics in the area over the years and knew that we needed to take some more does. i guess that wasn't a factor either? i guess the fact that i probably passed on both of these bucks and many others when they were 1.5 year olds had nothing to do with it? i guess the fact that i more than likely missed this buck last year with my bow had nothing to do with him getting even larger? i knew in order to keep more bucks in the area, we had to reduce the doe herd, if we didn't the resident bucks would get run off as soon as fawns are dropped. not a factor at all i'm sure? i knew we needed to increase the amount of cover in many areas of our woods in order for these elusive bucks feel more secure and thus stay closer to our property. again not a factor? i knew the food plots that provided improved nutrition, year round, would contribute to improving herd health in all areas wouldn't be a factor either? 

no bosstom, i may not have my deer named but i'm pretty good at finding them.

what was your point again?


----------



## BOSSTOM (Oct 23, 2001)

Divisiveness


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Ever wonder if the 14 pointers turf was on the neighbors and got pressured off some how to your land? I did see one heck of a buck 2 weeks before the season and even videoed him but never did see that buck again even thoe I do not hunt my stands twice in a row or more then twice a week..


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

once again, BS! if you are going to call someone out bosstom at least have the goods.


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

bounty hunter, good point! 

could have been a possiblilty or he (the 14) could have been traveling and bedded down until he felt it was safe to move back to his home area or he could have been chasing does and bedded down to wait them out, who knows. all i know is he was there and had been around on a few occasions (sign). and i had seen the 11 on several occasions prior to season.

the butcher showed me something curious when he skinned him out, a large bruise on his side and puncture marks on his neck, he wondered if this buck had been fighting. i think that was exactly what he had been doing, could have been fighting w/ the 14, exhausted each other and bedded down to re-cooperate. the area that they came from is heavy brush, red-osier dogwood and sumac thicket. they could have bedded down out of sight of each other and been none the worse for wear. simply speculation on my part however. makes you wonder.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Finally had a chance to read all seven pages. Great story jamie, it`s good when all of the work and plans come together. Those big guys might not have been on your place if it was over run with does. 

As much time as you spend on your property and you haven`t named your deer?


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

That is one HELL of a buck! Nice Job!


----------



## leon (Jan 23, 2000)

Jamie:

I've been working too hard (and hunting too hard), so I've spent little time on this site. I didn't see your buck before today. Congratulations on the buck of the lifetime and a great day in the woods.

I am really encouraged by all the positive responses on this site to your buck. Who says big bucks don't matter? Of course they matter to all of us who love to hunt.

I know in my heart that QDM helped you experience this great day and I hope you get this special thrill again some day.

I also wish other hunters in this state could have at least a chance to experience what Jamie experienced. I believe to the core of my soul that a little QDM in this state would go a long ways toward giving Jamie's experience to others. I've experienced the joy of QDM and it is a great, great feeling to see those monster bucks even when you don't get them.

Best wishes Jamie! You earned this buck and that special day! Keep up the good QDM work.

Leon


----------



## jentry33 (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent post Leon! Congrats Bro! All your hard work and dedication paid off big. Thank you also for intoducing me to the game. It is as much fun working with you to improve our "little peace of heaven" as it is to hunt with you. Lets keep it up for a lifetime! And Leon your right, QDM does work, I have seen it too!


----------

